# vets



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

does anyone know of a vet that is open on a saturday )on 5th Dec. and hope to get the eurotunnel on the sunday 7th so would like a vet half way or nearer to calais - ? thanks. ned


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ned, the one in Marquise, between Boulogne and Calais is open on Saturdays, mornings only.
I think you will find most of them accommodating, however don't make the assumption they are all open :wink: 

Always worth a phone call first, to make an appointment  

Regards MnD


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Ooh that was my 5000 post  :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

oooh congratulations sweetie you old gasbag!

Greenie :wink:


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

*Vets*

Ned 
FOR THE VET IN BOULOGNE near juc 30 autoroute 
We used this vet open All Day 7 days a week 
Pierre Deloziere is the one we see he also is a motor-caravaner
and always very help-full address 
Route de Saint-Ormer 
62280 Saint Martin les Boulogne
tel 0321310592 he speaks a bit of English 
if you would like any more info please PM me 
Mike


----------

